
Samsung: first EUV based process - tooltalk
https://www.tomshardware.com/news/samsung-7nm-chips-euv-7lpp,37944.html
======
tooltalk
Samsung's official press release [https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-
electronics-starts-p...](https://news.samsung.com/global/samsung-electronics-
starts-production-of-euv-based-7nm-lpp-process)

